# Baron Watch



## balance (Mar 19, 2008)

I look for information about this watch, thanhs for help


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Ehm....what watch?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Shangas said:


> Ehm....what watch?


Shhhhhh, it's a secret 

Seriously though, Balance, you really need to provide a couple of pictures of the watch if the local experts are going to help you out at all.

A couple of good shots of the dial, case and movement would be a great help to them.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

may be the name of the watch is in the subject title


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I still think pictures would be the way to go. Manufacturers can use a variety of movements and watches can be constructed over a period of time.

Often markings and other details can help identify the sort of information that the OP is probably after.


----------

